# When did your child sleep through the night consistently?



## Oklahoma Mama (Feb 12, 2003)

My ds still wakes up 2-4 times on an average night. He has slept through the night maybe 3-4 times. I would like for him to be able to sleep through the night before the new baby comes in January. Is that realistic?


----------



## christymama (Feb 21, 2003)

Both mine slept through by thier 4th month. They did at 3 months but it wasnt every night.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Both of my older kids didn't start sleeping through the night until they were night weaned. As soon as they didn't nurse in the middle of the night anymore, they slept through...I think Alex was 3 and Maddy was 2.5. It seems like they were waking up just for that. Oh, and they still wake in the night once in a while to go potty, or right after they went potty







: .
Everyone is so different though...


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

my first child was 11-13 months old.
baby #2 was 4 months old
baby #3 was 6 weeks. I was completely exhausted, and its like the baby knew.....with absolutely no help from me, he was sleeping consistently through the night at 6 weeks. he slept from 10pm till 6am.


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

My DD started sleeping through the night pretty recently, around three years old or so.
My DS cries, whines and fusses every fifteen minutes all night long; he's one and he and I bedshare.
My DD only started sleeping through the night when:
1.) I nightweaned her and stuck her in bed with her dad, because I was pregnant with #2, working full time, and she kept nursing every half hour all night long;
2.) then she kept waking through the night for her "binkies"... so when she was three, we said "bye bye" to the binkies, and she started sleeping through the night.


----------



## JennC (Jun 5, 2003)

Mine slept through really early...either that or I slept through him nursing and have no memory.


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

My oldest was 3.5 years old. My younger son is nearly 3 and still waking.


----------



## MamaSoleil (Apr 24, 2002)

Soleil would sleep the night once in a while after 24mts, I didn't know what would cause her to wake up. Then, shortly before her third bday, she cut her last two yr molar, and has slept the night since, except the odd nightmare or to go for a pee, but for the most part, she doesn't wake up anymore! She is moving into her own room tonight, so we'll see if she sleeps the night!!!!

Mamasoleil


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

both my kids surprised me no end by sleeping thru the night (about 8 pm till 5-6 am) from ~6 weeks

both started waking again at 9 months :ds1 because of asthma, which kept him up at night often for years, ds2 from hunger because he didn't take to solid foods till nearly 2 yrs, nightweaned and slept thru from 3 yrs


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

ds slept thru from 10 weeks - 8 or 9 months, then started reverse cycle nursing (i work full time and he started taking as little EBM as possible throughout the day). he started sleeping thru again somewhere after 20 months - i got pregnant when he was 20 months and my supply dropped rapidly, so he stopped waking to nurse. so i'd guess between 22-24 months?


----------



## RainCityMama (Nov 28, 2001)

I night weaned my son at 18 months and from then on he has slept through the night








My daughter is 7 months old and she wakes about 2-3 times a night to nurse.


----------



## Ivanhoe (Apr 11, 2002)

My son is 26 months. He started sleeping through the night when I nightweaned him two months ago. He sleeps in our bed, although some nights I lay with him in his bed and he stays there the whole night. I feel so well! Waw, I can't believe how I managed to function during those previous 24 months (i work full time out the house) He still nurses before sleep and first thing in the morning (8am) when he goes back to sleep for another one or two hours.


----------



## ChildoftheMoon (Apr 9, 2002)

dd1 started sleeping 12 hours every night at 4 months







and she still does at 3.5.

dd2 on the other hand is 20 months and only occasionally sleeps through the night.

We all cosleep (though sometimes in shifts







)


----------



## zombiemommie (Dec 6, 2001)

My ds started sleeping thru the night during my pregnancy wtih #2, he had just self-weaned and was a bit over 2 years and just started sleeping through on his own. But, he is nightwaking again for the last 5 months or so and sleeps through maybe 1 out of 7 nights. The rest he is up and down, looking for DH, having a nightmare, thirsty, whatever. Doesn't matter whose bed he is in, he still wakes. He is very active and never ever is still, even in his sleep. Oh well.

DD, on the other hand, has slept through fairly consistently since she was about ... 6 weeks old. She can go up to 11 1/2 hours straight which to me is a shocker







but she is very laid back and ds is very NOT ROFL. So I think it is partly temperment. She is also not a big comfort nurser.

Hang in there.


----------



## mom at home (Nov 19, 2001)

Is there something wrong with my kids???

My youngest dd around age 5, although she still wakes occasionally. DD1 was younger but she still wakes occasionally and needs us too (she's 7). This is if they are sleeping in their own beds. If they are in with us, they don't nighwake and stopped nightwaking when weaned (19 months and 2.5 yrs).


----------



## motherofpearls (Jun 14, 2003)

my oldest started right at 10 weeks...literally, the w/e before i went back to work & dh was supposed to start sharing the nighttime duty. my 2nd didn't til she was almost two. & she often wakes up now!


----------



## MamaSoleil (Apr 24, 2002)

Soleil is now in her own room, tonight will be night 7, she has not slept the night thru yet!!! No idea how long it will take, hoping before the baby comes in 8 wks!!!

Mamasoleil


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

dd slept 5-6 hr. stretches consistently starting at 11 months old. Just a couple of weeks after she started walking.
It was sudden on-set sleep! In one weeks time she went from waking every hour to sleeping the 5-6 hours. Within 2 weeks she was sleeping up to 9-10 hours consistently.
It was a miracle!
Hope it gives anyone else going through lots of nightwaking some hope!


----------



## Jamie and Griffin (Jan 10, 2002)

Um, almost two and a half and still waiting for that full night's sleep. He still wakes four to seven times a night to nurse.


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

I am wondering after following this thread....
why would a baby after the age of 2, need to nurse 7-8 times a night? Is it because they arent "full" enough before they go to sleep? I read one post and the child is 5! shouldnt a 2 or 3 year old be able to get through the night without breasfeeding? Or do you think, maybe its "habit"? am i missing the baot entirely? (probably, right!).

Honestly, this thread has me thinking (dangerous, i know!) and wondering.


----------



## mountainmommy (Mar 22, 2003)

Sweetbaby3..its seems like every mother I know who has not purposefully nightweaned their 2 yr old has to go through stretches of frequent waking like this. My son is 2 and he wakes about 4-5 times a night to nurse. I totally think that it is habit, although we live in the high desert and he is probably thirsty. We are nightweaninhg right now but I will totally always keep water by the bed for him just for this reason.

I have 2 other friends who had 2 yr olds that did indeed wake that much at night. At this age, they will wake up that much anyway.."sleeping through the night" is a very sketchy term really because all kids wake up intermittantly...the difference is whether or not they know how to put themselves back to sleep. Our cosleeping babes have learned that nursing is the way to get back to sleep.

Good luck with your thoughts!


----------



## Momsteader (Dec 13, 2002)

My 6.5 year old has always been an excellent sleeper and was pretty much sleeping through the night by a year if not before. I don't remember for sure though!

My 3.5 yo....STILL doesn't consistently sleep through the night. We get maybe once every 3 or 4 weeks that he does it. Part of his problem I think is night time asthma and leg cramps.


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Mountainmommy...thanks for answering! My internet access was down for 5 days, and i was wondering if anyone had answered!


----------



## yequanamama (Aug 30, 2002)

I've only been able to answer this question for about four weeks. Dd night-weaned herself and now "sleeps through the night" (in our bed where she can reach out and touch mama or daddy). She just turned two on June 12.

So, the short answer is, 23 1/2 months. And thank goodness - 4 1/2 months into pregnancy, my nipples are particularly sore at night! I love natural weaning!!


----------



## untomySelf (Apr 13, 2003)

Our son is 3yo and wakes at least twice I would say to nurse.
He has not ever "slept thru the night".

The day that happens I must say I might remember it for always!


----------



## ellemoon (Mar 19, 2003)

My son will be three tomorrow and still has never slept all night. He is night weaned and that helps, but he still awakens at least once every night. He has slept with us since he was a baby. Now he starts in his own bed and every night comes into ours.

elle


----------



## rosebuds (May 23, 2003)

Ashlin is now 18 months and has yet to sleep through the night, she has yet to sleep for more than 3 hrs!

Delaney is 3+ and also does not sleep through the night with the exception of sleeping with mom which she does every night she will wake up but goes back to sleep on her own once she can see and touch me. So I guess she sleeps through the night as well as you or I do. If she falls asleep in her own bed she will wake constantly in the night till I end up bringing her in bed with me.


----------



## MamaOui (Aug 9, 2002)

Ds#1: around 19 months
Ds#2: is getting close to sleeping through the night and he's 18 months

Nightweaning is what did it in both cases.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

My son just turned 2, and started sleeping consistently, beautifully through the night about a month ago... immediately after we eliminated all gluten from his diet.







I feel bad now, because I realize looking back that he was waking more frequently than when he was younger. I'm sure he was waking because his tummy hurt. (Eliminating gluten has also fixed some other problems, and it's an obvious allergy.)

If you have a good pediatrician (who won't recommend something awful like cio), maybe you should bring it up at the next check-up. In our case, not sleeping was a symptom for an underlying, previously undetected problem.

Kristine


----------



## MomOfHeathens (Apr 24, 2003)

My oldest started around 3 or 4 months and dd started around 5 months. Now the baby is STILL not sleeping through the night at 7 months but I figure he is only a baby so he'll eventually sleep through the night. I'm just glad I'm the type of person that is okay on very little sleep.


----------



## cariadanam (Apr 30, 2003)

My son is 28 mos and STILL doesnt sleep through! However he does put himself back to sleep so its not to bad.


----------



## zeldah (Mar 29, 2003)

my oldest didn't sleep through the night until a couple weeks after he had his tonsils out (2 yrs 9 mos)... the poor child just couldn't breathe! I listen carefully for the same noise from ds#2 but so far he's no showing the same symptons. I'm sure he'll just have other reasons for needing me in the night.


----------



## mom of girls (Feb 1, 2003)

dd#1 slept through the night at about 2 y/o -- she had been in her own room for about 2 months and nightweaned for 3. It coincided with my nightwaking to pee during my pregnancy with dd #2. The baby is not even close to sleeping through the night at 11 months old. We're up every 2-3 hours. But I'm so happy sharing our bed and nursing at night, most of the time it doesn't bother me. And I'm sure it has to do with those pesky teeth coming in . . .


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

My DS just started sleeping through, 12 hours a night (thank the Lord!) at 2 1/4. My DD is 8.5 months and wakes 2-5 times a night and I am expecting it to continue for awhile yet. I thought it would never end with DS but it did.


----------



## earthmama007 (Dec 29, 2001)

DS was 13 months and DD slept through the night at 6weeks. Funny thing about DD is that I was so tired I didn't even realize it until she had already been doing it for a week or so. I think I was just going through the "having a new baby motions."


----------

